# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  ام الحمام الماضي ..صور

## جـــــــــوري

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيفكم اخواني وخواتي 
اليوم جايبه لكم صور لـ ام الحمام ايام زمان
اتمنى يعجبووكم..

مشهد من زواج ايام زمان


زفة الشمووع


توزيع الرز في الصحون


الجلسه العموميه لجمعية ام الحمام الخيريه عام 1406ه















الجلسه العموميه لجمعية ام الحمام الخيريه عام 1403ه


بعض اعضاء الجمعيه يوزعون مؤنة الصيف عام 1403 هـ



توصيل المياه الحلوه للمواطنين بأم الحمام عام 1405هـ



مغتسل ام الحمام بعد بناءه عام 1407ه


مبنى الجمعيه والمستوصف والروضه سابقاً


من اطفال الروضه عام 1403ه


مشروع المركز الصحي عام 1403ه


افتتاح المدرسه المتوسطه


مغتسل مقبره ام الحمام مايقارب 30 عاماً


أنتِ أمَّ الحَمَامِ نبعَ جنونٍ ****** مِنْ هوىً لم يمُتْ ولم يتَمَلمَلْ

لاتحرموني ردودكم 
وخااصه بنات ام الحمام:)

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآآآآآآآآآل محمد 

شرفت بنت ام الحمام ياجماعة الخير سووا طريق <خخخـ  :ongue: 

واني اقووول القسم منوور :weird:  وش السر يا ترى  :huuh:  عفر جــــــوري نورت منتدانا بثراث ام الحمام  :clap: 
بس للأسف ماشفت احد اعرفهــ  :nosweat: 
يعطيكـــ،، الف عافيهـ اختي 

تسلم يمناااكــ ع الطرحـ الرااائع ولاتحرمينا من المزيد 

اكرر شكري 

<عفر اني هدرت واجد 

تحيااتوو

عاشقة المستحييل...~ْ}

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ياهلا والله بعشووقه بنت ديرتي 
فديتش القسم منور بااهله ..
الصور قديمين يعني قبل لا انولد اني مو بعد انتين..
بس عني نفسي في صورة  كذا شخص عرفته 
مشكووره ياقلبوو على المرور

----------


## ارسم العشق

مشكوره جوري على الصور الحلوه
بصراحه شي حلو كثير
شفت الصور كلها واستمتعت فيها 
والله شئ جميل واني بعد عرفت كم شخص منهم 
ماقصرتي وياريت لو تراوينه صورة زيادة بعد

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الاحلى تواجدك في صفحتي 
لاعدمت هالطله الحلوه 
وتوني اعرف انك من ام الحمام 
تسلمي غنااتي على المرور..

----------


## سر النجاة

والله يا كثرهم بنات ام الحمام في منتدانا 
على فكرة اني وحدة منكم 
بس مرة الصور مغبرة 
يعني قبل ما انولد  لو بعدني دادوه
تسلمي خيتوو على الصور 
كاني شفت احد اعرفه

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ياهلا والله فيكم نورتو صفحتي 
عساها دووم هالطله ..
الله لا يحرمني من ردودكم الحلووه
وعلى فكره ابي ردود من الجميع مو بس بناات ام الحمام 
ابي الكل يشارك ويعطينا رايه
تحيااتي..

----------


## علي pt

*يعني  مسموح لي أرد ....*

*لأني مو من ام الحمام ،،*

*القديم دايما حلو - يحكي قصص الأولين*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

ماشاءالله صج قديمه بس حلووه
تسلمين غناتي جوري على هيك صور
دمتي بود

----------


## جـــــــــوري

علي pt
شدعوا اخووي اني بس ابي اشجع بنات ام الحمام يردوا
هلا بالجميع منوووورين 
تحيااتي..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

دموووعه حبيتي ..
الاحلى مرورك صفحتي 
وعلى قولة اخووي علي ..
القديم دايماً حلوو..
تحيااتي..

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مسآء الخير ،،*

*مو من آم الحمآم بس بآرد :$  ،،،*

*تسلمي غلآتوو ع الصور القديمهـ الحلوهـ ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## العنود2

تسلمي اختي على الصور الحلوه
ولاكثر مرورك بها
والله في ناس غالين موجودين في هدي الصور وهم من قرايبنا كثير
لوا عرفتي كم افرحت لما شفتم دكروني بايامهم لاوليه ايام الشباب
لكي تحياتي

----------


## أبو سلطان

*ياااااااااااااااااااااو !!!!!!!!!!!* 
*فيهم صور كلش مدلخة من عتاقتها*  
*كانت أيام هالصور تشبه أيامي الرتيبه*  
*لا حركة و لا زحمة و لا اكتضاض* 
*دائما فيه فسحة من الزمن و الحيز و الخاطر* 
*التكلف فيها لا يذكر*  
*بل فيها البساطة و البراءة و قضيان الحاجة من خاطر نظيف و ببتسامة* 
*يحليل أهل لول و كلهم مثل بعض، قطافتنا الشياب* 
*شكرا لكِ أختي جــــــوري* 
*و جيبي بعد واجد من المخزون* 
*و شكرا*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

هلا وغلا كروزتنا الحلووه 
شكلكم بتمسكوها علي هالكلمه 
اني قلت خاصه بنات ام الحمام ماقلت بس بنات ام الحمام 
بالعكس ردودكم شرف وتنور صفحتي 
لاعدمناك ..
تحيااتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

العنود2..
الله يسلمك غنااتي 
وعساها دووم هالفرحه والله يخلي لك كل غالي..
لاعدمت مرورك صفحتي ..
تحيااتي..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

العم الفاضل ابو سلطان ..
مرورك صفحتي اسعدني ..
فما اجمل الماضي ببساطته ومااجمله ببياض قلوب اصحابه
اياماً  كم نتمنى ان تعود 
لاعدمت تشريفك 
تحيااتي

----------


## جـــــــــوري

الشقيقي_.._
_يسلمووووو على المرور اخووي_

----------


## سميتك حبيبي

وهـ بثـ فديتـ أهلـ أمـ الحمـــامـ كلهـــــم، <<< أقووول وخرووو سووو لي طريـــقـ 

أحــــم أحــــم أنــــا بنتـ أم الحمـــــامـ فديتنيـ

بصرااحه انا مالحقت على هذااك الزمن بس في صوور الى البابا في هالزمن 

وهو صغير مع اخوانه واصحاابه والربع اللي حقه

اشوووفهم الصوور غريبين اول مره اشووفهم

بس بجد شيء رااائع انك تتذكري حيااة الاخرين في الماضي

كيف كانت ونتعلم منها بعذ الاشياء مثل الصبـــر 

وربي علمني ابوي اشايء حلوه عن الماضي ومنها الصبر ماشيء الله علي


مشكووووره يا بعد قلبي جوووري

يعطيك ربي الف مليون عاافيه 

ربي لا يحرمنا منك يااارب

----------


## جـــــــــوري

سميتك حبيبي..
ياهلا فيك بين اهلك 
لاتحرمينا هالطله الحلووه
لاعدمنااك 
تحيااتي

----------


## نبراس،،،

صور الماضي الجمييل 
تعييد للرووح بسمتها
في الحقيقه انا مو من
 ام الحمام انا جار ام الحمام 
جشاويي بس فيه كم واحد عرفتم
رائعه الصوور مشكووره خييه
دمتم بخيير

----------


## جـــــــــوري

قمي ..
ياهلا بجيرانا وكلنا اهل 
تشريفك صفحتي اسعدني..
لاعدمنا هالطله ..

----------


## هبة السماء

حلوووين 
الله على ايام اول مافيه احسن منها 

مشكورين على جمال الصور

----------


## ~ {قمر البلد..

الاااااااااااااااي وناسة شي شي بصراحة ,,
من قبل لا انولد هالصور 
الا ليت الطفولة تعود يوماً .. :embarrest: 
و انا بعد شفت كم شخص اعرفة بس زفة الشموع تهبل ههههههه  :weird: 
و ما اتوقعت انوو في بنات كتير هوني من ام الحمام :d

تشكراتي حبيبتي  :amuse:

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله على زمان واهل زمان وطيبة قلوب اهل زمان 

وعفويتهم الي تشرح الخاطر

رحم الله ديك الايام كانت لقلوب وحده وكان العرس اله طعم ولون وفرحه تعم كل المتواجدين بالبساطه والتسامح وراحة البال ومساعدتهم حق بعض في الفرح والشده

الله يجبر بخاطرش حبابه على هالصور الروعه

بس للاسف خيتو جوري ماشفت احد اعرفه

ولكن يكفي انش عيشتين الماضي الجميل ولو لحظات 

ورجعتيني ام الحمام الحبيبه 
واتمشيت في شوارعها الغاليه ولو انه في خيالي بس عسل على قلبي يالغاليه

تسلمي مليون غناتي والله يعطيش الف عافيه

----------


## انوار الضحى

يسلمو اختي الجوري على هالصور القديمة والله دكرتينى بايام زمان   :wink:

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> حلوووين 
> 
> الله على ايام اول مافيه احسن منها  
> 
> مشكورين على جمال الصور



الحلوو تواجدك في صفحتي 
سرتني مشاركتك 
العفوو اختي..
تحيااتي..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> الاااااااااااااااي وناسة شي شي بصراحة ,,
> 
> من قبل لا انولد هالصور 
> الا ليت الطفولة تعود يوماً ..
> و انا بعد شفت كم شخص اعرفة بس زفة الشموع تهبل ههههههه 
> و ما اتوقعت انوو في بنات كتير هوني من ام الحمام :d 
> تشكراتي حبيبتي



ياهلا بقمر بلدنا ..
نورتي صفحتي بتواجدك 
واني كنت اعرف انه في بنات من ام الحمام 
بس ماتوقعت انهم هالكثر
الله يزيد ويباارك
لا تحرمينا طلتك الحلووه
تحياااتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

طلع الغبار 
بس حنيت لأيام زمان

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> الله على زمان واهل زمان وطيبة قلوب اهل زمان 
> 
> وعفويتهم الي تشرح الخاطر 
> رحم الله ديك الايام كانت لقلوب وحده وكان العرس اله طعم ولون وفرحه تعم كل المتواجدين بالبساطه والتسامح وراحة البال ومساعدتهم حق بعض في الفرح والشده 
> الله يجبر بخاطرش حبابه على هالصور الروعه 
> بس للاسف خيتو جوري ماشفت احد اعرفه 
> ولكن يكفي انش عيشتين الماضي الجميل ولو لحظات  
> ورجعتيني ام الحمام الحبيبه 
> واتمشيت في شوارعها الغاليه ولو انه في خيالي بس عسل على قلبي يالغاليه 
> ...



هلا غنااتي ام الحلووين..
والله انك صادقه مافي احلى من ايام قبل 
صحيح اني مالحقت على قبل قبل بس حتى ذكريات طفولتي كانت الناس 
تحب بعضها وقلوبهم على بعض..
والعسل مرورك الحلوو 
والله لايحرمني من تواصلك معي..
تحيااتي..........
ام محمد..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> يسلمو اختي الجوري على هالصور القديمة والله دكرتينى بايام زمان



الله يسلمك حبابه 
لاتحرمينا من طلتك الحلووه 
لاعدم..
تحياااتي...

----------


## تأبط بودره

الردود خاصةً من بنات من أم الحمام بس!!
و أولاد أم الحمام لا؟؟؟
 :evil: 
أمممم ..
 :noworry: 
أعتقد أنه يحق لي أن أرد خاصة و أن نص اللي في الصور معارف و أقارب ...



  :rolleyes: 
يسلمو ع الموضوع
لا عدمناكم

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> الردود خاصةً من بنات من أم الحمام بس!!
> 
> و أولاد أم الحمام لا؟؟؟
> 
> أمممم ..
> 
> أعتقد أنه يحق لي أن أرد خاصة و أن نص اللي في الصور معارف و أقارب ... 
> 
> 
> ...



ياهلا والله اخوي تأبط 
اكيد الكل يحق له يشارك ويرد سواء من ام الحمام والا غيرها 
بالعكس تشريفكم يزيد صفحتي تألق ..
لا عدمنا تواصلكم ..
تحيااتي..

----------


## البتول2020

الصور روعه ترجعنا بنا الداكرة إلى زمن الاجداد اولاباء 
يسلموا

----------


## sh0osh0o

*إذا قالوا الَغــــــرام صلاة قلب             اقول فحبها دين الغرام
*
*وأن قالوا الحمام شعار سلم           اقول بأنها " أم الحــــمام "


فديت ام الحمام واهلها وتسلمي جــــــــوري لانكـ رجعتيني لزمن نحن بحاجهـ لان نتعلم منه البساطهـ


تآلقي دائمـــــــاً*

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلمووو على هيك صور*

----------


## أموله

يسلمووو "_"

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> الصور روعه ترجعنا بنا الداكرة إلى زمن الاجداد اولاباء 
> يسلموا



الاروع تواجدك في صفحتي 
لك اطيب تحيه 
تحيااتي...

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> *إذا قالوا الَغــــــرام صلاة قلب اقول فحبها دين الغرام*
> 
> *وأن قالوا الحمام شعار سلم اقول بأنها " أم الحــــمام "*
> 
> 
> *فديت ام الحمام واهلها وتسلمي جــــــــوري لانكـ رجعتيني لزمن نحن بحاجهـ لان نتعلم منه البساطهـ* 
> 
> *تآلقي دائمـــــــاً*



يا هلاوالله خيتوووsh0osh0o
الله يسلمك غنااتي ..
لك شكري لـ اثراءك صفحتي بهذا الشعر الجميل
لاتحرمينا من رووعه تواصلك 
تحيااتي...........

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> *يسلمووو على هيك صور*



الله يسلمك بنووته اموره 
لا تحرمينا طلتك الحلووه
تحيااتي......

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> يسلمووو "_"



الله يسلمك امووله
هلا بـ بنت ام الحمام ^_^
لاعدمنا تواجدك في صفحتي
تحيااتي...

----------


## ام الحمام

تسلمي غلاتي عالصور القديمه الحلوه
ياحلات ايام زمان 
لقد ارجعتنا الى ايام طفولتنا

----------


## النظره البريئه

يعطيك العافيه
كتير حلو
شحلات ايام قبل
عليهم بالعافيه اللي عاشو زمان اول
يسلمو

----------


## Princess

مرحبااا

بنات ام الحمام مخصصين
ووحده منهم آخر الواصلين
كححح...
ماعليه مسامحه

والله خوش صور حركتات بركات
عجبوني وايد
وشكل الجو مره حماس و حليوو ذيك الفتره
:) تسلمي خيه
دمتي بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## شمعة الوادي

هو أيقولوا أصلنا زمان من أم الحمام
لكن أني أقول الحمد الله
حركات الصورة مغبرين وايد
ذكروني بصور خالي مغبرين حدهم
لكن حركات وايد أحب الصور القديمين أحلى من الان
يسلمووو على الجهود خيتوو ماتقصرين
ربي يعطيك العافية
موفقة
تحياتوو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## حساسه بزياده

صحيح ماني من أم الحمام بس زي مايقولوا كلنا أهل 
خصوصا مع العولمه
صارت القطيف وحده
والعالم كله قريه صغيره
بعد هالهدره الفاضيه 
مشكوره على الصور القديمه التي أرجعتني لأيام الزمن الحلو
الذي من المستحيل أن يعود أو يعود أهله
وذكرتني بصورنا أيام زمان

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> تسلمي غلاتي عالصور القديمه الحلوه
> ياحلات ايام زمان 
> لقد ارجعتنا الى ايام طفولتنا



 الله يسلمك اخووي 
على مرورك الرائع
لاتحرمنا طلتك الحلوووه
تحيااااااتي.

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> يعطيك العافيه
> كتير حلو
> شحلات ايام قبل
> عليهم بالعافيه اللي عاشو زمان اول
> يسلمو



الله يعاافيك اختي 
الاحلى تواجدك في صفحتي
لاعدم..
تحياااااااااااتي..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> مرحبااا
> 
> بنات ام الحمام مخصصين
> ووحده منهم آخر الواصلين
> كححح...
> ماعليه مسامحه 
> والله خوش صور حركتات بركات
> عجبوني وايد
> وشكل الجو مره حماس و حليوو ذيك الفتره
> ...



مرااحب...
ياهلا باامووره ...
واخيرررررررراًاً وصلتي  :bigsmile: 
الاحلى تواجدك غنااتي....
تسلمي غنااتي على اطلالتك الرائعه على متصفحي..
لاعدمناااك..
تحيااااااااااااااااااااااتي....

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> هو أيقولوا أصلنا زمان من أم الحمام
> 
> لكن أني أقول الحمد الله
> حركات الصورة مغبرين وايد
> ذكروني بصور خالي مغبرين حدهم
> لكن حركات وايد أحب الصور القديمين أحلى من الان
> يسلمووو على الجهود خيتوو ماتقصرين
> ربي يعطيك العافية
> موفقة
> ...



واني بعد اقول الحمد لله..
شكراً لمرورك 
تحيااتي..

----------


## جـــــــــوري

> صحيح ماني من أم الحمام بس زي مايقولوا كلنا أهل 
> خصوصا مع العولمه
> صارت القطيف وحده
> والعالم كله قريه صغيره
> بعد هالهدره الفاضيه 
> مشكوره على الصور القديمه التي أرجعتني لأيام الزمن الحلو
> الذي من المستحيل أن يعود أو يعود أهله
> وذكرتني بصورنا أيام زمان



هلا خيتووو حساسه 
اكيييييييد كلنا اهل ..
وانتي مشكووره غنااتي على هالرد الحلوو 
لاتحرمينا من تواجدك في صفحتي 
تحيااااااااااااااااتي...

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اني صحيح ماني من ام الحماااااام ..<< تأثرت البنت ..  :weird: 
،
، 
اممم احب هالصــور لانها تخلي الوااحد يحس كيف
الاووول متعاونين واايدهم وحدة .. صحيح الدنيا مازززالت بخير .
بس ماهو مثل اوول .
،
، 
جــوري..
تسلمي حبيبتي على الطــرح .

----------


## نوماس

مشكور

----------


## ملكه القلوب

تسلمين والله على الصور المغبره
يازين زمان وايام زمان
يسعدك ويحفظك ربي
كل الشكرلك

----------


## بنت نصر الله

يسلمووو خيتووو 
من بين هالصــور صوره جدي الله يرحمه 

مشكورهـ ع الصورر ....


بنت نصر الله

----------


## فاطمه حسن

الصور مابظهروا غندي لييييييش

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

احسنتم وجزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم

----------


## fatoom42

موضوع جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييل

----------


## w_alwaheed

صور جميله  يعطيش العافيه

----------

